# Lets draw a fish



## Gkool88 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lets draw a fish

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaCAmLmkI34

this project is a digitally drawn image in Photoshop that is recomposed in Adobe after effect to give it the simulation of being naturally drawn by hand on real-time
i wish you enjoy it


----------

